# spot shooting left and low left misses?



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Right-handed shooter... Likely problems are pushing with the bow hand too much and/or a draw length that is too long, causing your bow arm to hyperextend down and out to the left.

Left-handed shooter... Likely problems are dropping your arm in anticipation of the shot and/or punching the trigger.


----------



## jesse300 (Jan 26, 2006)

well i am right handed i dont think my draw is to long cause ive been playing with it for a while and i started short as to where the sight picture was real jerky and ive lengthened it to where it feels comfortable and the sight picture is real nice and ive done this over about a month and a half. So i guess its pushing the bowhand?


----------



## S Triplet (Jan 22, 2010)

If you shoot with an open stance.
Try closeing it up a bit.. In other woods rotate your stance clockwise slightly.


----------



## jesse300 (Jan 26, 2006)

ok i can try that to i usually shoot with a really closed stance but maybe im opening a little bit somehow. Im just looking for some things to watch for. its really frustrating when on thursday i shoot a 300 48x shootin really good and then sat. at local tourney i shoot a 297 with 40xs


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Yeah, probably pushing the bow hand then. Some guys have a hard time with the BT, so they will push the bow instead of pulling through.


----------



## Ray Ray (Aug 1, 2005)

If I overhold I will get left hits. When the release doesn't fire within the standard time, I think I try to help by pushing with my bow hand. Then your arm can't go toward the target when the shot happens because it is already fully extended, so it blowout left.


----------



## jesse300 (Jan 26, 2006)

yeah i mean sometimes it dont happen as in the 300 48x round or at least not as bad. then you have the 297 40x round where you know you miss and miss bad.


----------



## P.L. Archery (Apr 14, 2005)

Do you have a safety on your release? If so, leave it "on" and execute a few shots without actually shooting an arrow. You might be suprised at just how much you can learn to control and eliminate the ripping.


----------



## GameTracker (Feb 9, 2005)

You just need a little fine tunning make sure your sight is leveled and use your level on your scope or sight aso make sure your follow through is good theses things have helped me dont give up you are almost there good luck


----------



## carlielos (May 12, 2007)

I think as another poster said your draw is too long, I know its hard to accept sometimes but SHORTEN it and shoot a round and see, you may need to change more then just draw length, anchor and peep height may need to change as well, there definately a flaw in your setup, you just need to find it!


----------



## jesse300 (Jan 26, 2006)

like i said i dont think its my dl ive had it on all the way down to the shortest setting and now im at one inch longer than that. My sight picture was really fast and jerky now it feels comfortable and my sight picture is really nice. I dont have a saftey per say it is a thumb trigger release.


----------



## gedster86 (Mar 24, 2011)

I shoot a destroyer 350 and im competing in the PA state tourny next weekend. I usually shoot like 595in a 600 round and when i miss. its low left ITs drives me CRAZYY!! I shoot a 6 inch brace height at 27.5 inch draw.. bow is dead on when i shoot small half inch targets. but those vegas 3 dots r a whole different ball game! hang in there man. im working on it too. i dont know what im doin wrong.


----------



## Kimberley (Jan 29, 2011)

Are you left eye dominate? That sometimes happens with myself being my left eye takes over on me.


----------

